# pic's of my last shipment



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

these fish came in DOA, sorry to all that have been waiting on these awesome looking rhoms.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

DAMN THAT SUCKS...how did they all die? did the shipment take more time than anticipated? or leaks ??


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to see/hear!!! That really sucks!!!


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

some baby guyana's with some other unknowns


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn ...what are the sizes on those rhoms?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

close up of jaw, these fish had some nice red eye's


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

That sucks.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

they where are 10"-11" very nice looking rhoms


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

OMG...... NOOOOOO.... Thats horrible. I hope you get reimbursed.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

whoa, that really does suck. So many nice p's going to waste.









Oburi


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam how did they die


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

That just sucks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that's horrible


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Holy sh*t!! how did that happen?? How many did you order!! that sucks!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

that hurts


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

did anybody else cry when they saw that? Its a shame such fine looking animals


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

some great looking fish, sorry you lost them


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

still no answer on how they died...


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

What are you going to do with all those corpses?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

OMG......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

All of the medium ones are Striolatus right?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

upt1me said:


> What are you going to do with all those corpses?


 Sushi or fish soup









Sorry about all the losses, Ash :sad: I hope your next shipment will be more succesful!

btw: usually, how many fish are DOA when you receive them? A quarter? Ten percent? Less? More? And was this an above-average loss?
Too bad about all those beautiful fish


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

that suckss


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

f*cking shitty


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Man that is a horrible site.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That Sad .








They were are great looking P's.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, a moment of silence is in order.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Im sure that is part of shipping them from South America, but damn that sucks


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

About how much did you loose from that shipment?


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I was thanking Ash on the phone for my shipment when he had just been informed of this "catastrophe" at the airport.







That picture is just plain sad.


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

oh man that sucks.... yea i am to interested of how many fish on average you lose on incoming shipments....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG........... thats a nightmare ...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats gotta suck man good fish go to waste


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

god damn...the joys of being a fish dealer. When all you people think about bitching...look at this and what they go through to get us these fish


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> god damn...the joys of being a fish dealer. When all you people think about bitching...look at this and what they go through to get us these fish


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow thats nearly as bad as 911


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

that sucks man


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)

sorry man, that's a lot of money.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

How many in that particular batch?
was that normal?
reasons why?
avg. % d.o.a?

sorry about your loss.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

boil them and keep their jaws!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Ash that really sucks man. Some of those were awesome looking. Sorry









Joe


----------

